# Indoor Training Room Question



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So my sister and family have found their own place and I have room again!! The guest bedroom no longer has a mattress set and I decided I'd rather have an indoor training room that a guest bedroom so 

Given the room has beautiful oak floors and woodwork and is about 12 x 14 I am wondering how to transform it to a training area (small I know) while protecting the oak.

Thoughts and/or comments? Oh it would be used for obedience and probably 1 jump agility work ...

Thanks


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't you buy that rubbery material they put on the floor of dog training centers? It would be very cool to have a room floored entirely with that stuff.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Can't you buy that rubbery material they put on the floor of dog training centers? It would be very cool to have a room floored entirely with that stuff.


I'm not sure if that would mark the floor - the flooring was replaced 2 years ago so is not that 'tough' yet.

I've thought about a thin carpet with some matting over that and perhaps those mirrored shower doors for the walls (easily removable :uhoh.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Any of the commercial agility flooring could go down without damaging the floor. However, since you're working with a small space you probably won't be working full height - so the cushion is less important than traction....

Perhaps this will help?
http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=feature.display&feature_id=97

This goes over concrete at a lot of shows - comes in a roll:
http://www.max200.com/max_storefront/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=205


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

MurphyTeller said:


> Any of the commercial agility flooring could go down without damaging the floor. However, since you're working with a small space you probably won't be working full height - so the cushion is less important than traction....
> 
> Perhaps this will help?
> http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=feature.display&feature_id=97


Thanks  I am actually a bit surprised that the cost is really not so bad. And yes, I will most definitely not be doing full height .. even at a diagonal I think the room would be too small for Faelan and possibly even for Towhee.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks  I am actually a bit surprised that the cost is really not so bad. And yes, I will most definitely not be doing full height .. even at a diagonal I think the room would be too small for Faelan and possibly even for Towhee.


LOL - the cost isn't so bad because you aren't working with a large space  We're trying to figure out how to finagle new footing at our training center - we're looking at about 10k to do it - and we've got a (relatively) small space to work with...


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks  I am actually a bit surprised that the cost is really not so bad. And yes, I will most definitely not be doing full height .. even at a diagonal I think the room would be too small for Faelan and possibly even for Towhee.


P.S. - Since you're in central CT I'd suggest taking a field trip to Clean Run - take a look at their footing....that's what we're drooling over at the moment.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, the training center I rent most often (2500 sq feet ring in Oxford CT ) had to think long and hard about the matting because of the cost - they went with tender foot matting .. it is holding up well but I personally hate having to kneel or sit on it, but my dogs don't burn their pads and have really good traction on it.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Yes, the training center I rent most often (2500 sq feet ring in Oxford CT ) had to think long and hard about the matting because of the cost - they went with tender foot matting .. it is holding up well but I personally hate having to kneel or sit on it, but my dogs don't burn their pads and have really good traction on it.


Why don't you like to sit or kneel on it?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

MurphyTeller said:


> Why don't you like to sit or kneel on it?


It doesn't seem to cushion my knees or butt enough


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> It doesn't seem to cushion my knees or butt enough


Interesting - how do the dogs move on it? On really soft and cushioned turf you can hear the dogs moving differently...More spring/less flat if that makes sense....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The dogs move fine on it : you can rarely hear them and they can turn on a dime. I swear they sometimes look like they are trying to do hand-stands the traction is so good. I have never noticed them being stiff or sore after being on the flooring.

It is different from when they are running full out on outdoor surfaces and they sound almost like thundering horses (field training) and also different than when they are on the softer, more cushioned flooring where they almost sound like they need to lift their feet more (more springy I guess). 

I hope this makes sense ...


----------

